# Justins atelopus video?



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

So who has a copy of this and does anyone know if this is ever gonna pop up agian. I never got to see it and would love to get a chance to see it if not pick up a copy.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I assume you mean the first installment of the _Operation: Atelopus_ films?

It's still in the editing/production phase, but last I heard it's getting close to being ready for release (Justin was doing most of the editing himself, and between that and his teaching, responsibilities, etc. at the university, it was very slow going). He has since found a production crew to help finish it up. The footage for the second one in the series is also in the can, but is obviously not as far along as the first one in regards to editing.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are we talking about _Op. Ecuadorian Atelopus_? I purchased a copy almost 2 years ago. Unless I'm mistaken about what you were referring to?


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

heck! Where did http://www.yeagersfrogs.com go btw?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Dane said:


> Are we talking about _Op. Ecuadorian Atelopus_? I purchased a copy almost 2 years ago. Unless I'm mistaken about what you were referring to?



yeah thats the one im talking about. I want one!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.atelopus.org/content/blogcategory/3/4/


----------

